# A funny thing happened on the way to the geyser.



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep in mind, this is a HIGH MILEAGE Mallet that has been in a big car wreck.

She had been working happily all day, when coming out of the woods near the geyser, the tender started bumping along. "Oh, there's been a derailment" somebody said. But something looked odd. The wheels were sticking out the side. "This doesn't look right."










Some brass and JB Weld and she'll be as good as new.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Poor old gal. Not only does she have to worry about wrecks caused by her occasionally distracted engineer, but also wrecks in an 1:1 scale auto !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was sitting in the chair by the entrance one evening while Mike was falling asleep on the bench. Two ladies came in. When the water spurted up, one said, "Oh, it's a geezer!"

"No mam," I replied. "This is a geyser. That's a geezer."

The Botanic can be such fun!


----------

